# Mineral make-up recs



## alien21xx (Nov 1, 2007)

I have never bought mineral make-up before (except MSFs). Now I want to try it out also after having looked through some mineral make-up sites. They have a great color range!

Any recommendations? Brands and what items to get? TIA!


----------



## yda (Nov 1, 2007)

For Foundation:

My recos are
1. Lauress
2. Monave (Concealer-Foundation Formula) best to cover the not-so flawless skin
3. MEOW (Pampered Puss Formula)
4. Valerie Beauty
5. Lumiere

Multi-purpose MInerals
1. Fyrinnae
2. Bare Escentuals
3. Valerie Beauty


----------



## sharon7 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have started to use Laura Mercier and people have complimented me on my makeup. I really like it. I would get a sample of it first to get your right shade.

http://www.lauramercier.com/products...powder_spf_15/


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 1, 2007)

I love Alima! Everything about it - the way it makes my skin look, the shade selection, how great it's been for my uber-sensitive rosacea skin (no bismuth), and the company's customer service.

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...te-Foundation/


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2007)

I like Everyday Minerals.  You can order a sample kit for free.  You just have to pay the shipping which I believe is under $5.00.  I use their foundation, blush, and eyeshadows.  They are not too pricey either.


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 2, 2007)

COLORESCIENCE.

HANDS DOWN.

it does not highlight my pores like other mineral foundations.  it has spf 20.  it has multiple colors that match my skin without making me look like casper.  it hides black eyes (with a lot of effort and layering and concealors and blushes).  it's literally lasts through blood, sweat, and tears.  which i know from personal experience.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yda* 

 
_For Foundation my recos are:
1. Lauress
2. Monave (Concealer-Foundation Formula) best to cover the not-so flawless skin
3. MEOW (Pampered Puss Formula)
4. Valerie Beauty
5. Lumiere

Multi-purpose MInerals
1. Fyrinnae
2. Bare Escentuals
3. Valerie Beauty_

 
I've tried *Monave's Concealer Foundation* and found it a bit too heavy in coverage, if your not too careful with application. I also had a hard time finding a good tone match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The different shades (with warm peachy tones - for me) were just "too far apart." I tried several times to mix the 2 shades that should have given me a match once mixed, but just couldn't get it right. (Does that make sense?!) This type foundation also seems to have a slight shimmer to it, which did show up more once my sebum production set in, midday. - Their blush selection is small and they offer more shimmery blushes than matte ones. (I prefer matte blushes.)

I bought samples of *MEOW's Purrr-fect Puss, Pampered Puss and Flawless Feline Formulas*. I'm also inbetween shades there.... and just got discouraged, since there are soooooooo many shades to try (and mix for a match.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - The blush samples I ordered were just ok, for me. Nothing to brag about.

I just placed an order for a ton of samples (mostly browns, violets, a few greens and several smokeys and highlighters) of *Fyrinnae*'s *E/S*. Waiting to see if I like them.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I love Alima! Everything about it - the way it makes my skin look, the shade selection, how great it's been for my uber-sensitive rosacea skin (no bismuth), and the company's customer service.

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...te-Foundation/_

 
OMG YESSSSSSSSSS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Alima* is da bomb, when it comes to bismuth-free MMU foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The color selection is out of this world. Anything for the really pale to the chocolate dark..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coverage depends on your application (tool and technique) and can be light to medium. 
I was also inbetween shades here, but was easily able to figure out a mix for a good match. (FYI: I'm mixing Warm5 with a little Warm4 .)

Anything that needs more coverage can easily be take care of by their concealer powders. (FYI: I'm using Tan for overall concealing and Amber for dark undereye and red blemishes.) My trick: I apply the concealer with a  BE Maximum or BE Precision concealer brush. First I lightly spray the brush with a little distilled water (in a 2 oz mister bottle from BSS.) Then I tap a little concealer powder into a clean measuring-tablespoon. (I found a nice set of stainless steel measuring spoons at Walmart. I use the tablespoon as a "mixing vessle" for concealer and the teaspoon and 1/2 teaspoon for applying loose e/s wet.)   Next, I add ONE drop of Jojoba oil (which I keep in a 1/2 oz amber glass bottle with dropper top.) I mix that up with the brush and then apply and blend.

Alima's blushes are also amazing! The choices are plenty, in the shimmery as well as the matte category. (I've only bothered with the mattes but have heared rave reviews about the shimmers too.)

I'm also currently trying out a ton of their e/s. So far - Sphinx, Mocha, Quartz, Champagne, Grace, Gazelle, Mirage and Mink are a definite repurchase for me. (I also just received another sample order of some e/s in violets, purples, more browns and some grays and beiges/taupes... but haven't tried them out yet.) The only e/s I didn't like were Alima's matte e/s. They just seemed to "blah" for me. (Interestinly, I used to be more into matte e/s when I used pressed e/s.)


----------



## elleread (Feb 13, 2008)

You could try Lily Lolo, it's a UK brand, they do samples of foundation for just 99p, I use their foundation and think it's brilliant! You can order samples from their website and they deliver really fast.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 13, 2008)

If you live in Portland, Oregon (or ever go to Portland, Oregon), go to a store in Lloyd center called Mahogany beauty and they have a line called Belle Noir. It's the best I've tried; It's very long lasting and they have a variety of shades.


----------



## n_c (Feb 13, 2008)

Look into everyday minerals, its pretty decent. I just got some samples my self.


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 13, 2008)

mac's coming out with one tomorrow. it might be worth checking out.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 13, 2008)

^^So are all the posts about the release date being pushed back (more than once)  just wild rumor??  I was just told today by a counter that it will be an April release.


----------



## crystal_gale (Jul 19, 2008)

for foundations:
- Meow
- Dreamworld cosmetics
- Lauress

loose pigments (eyeshadows)
- Taylormade
- Lumiere
- Monave
- Bare Escentuals
- Valerie Beauty

For blushes:
- Bare Escentuals
- Meow firefly collection
- Monave
- Lumiere


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm thinking to buy bloom mineral 1st kit or ELF cosmetics
any recomendation?


----------



## Fabienne (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello. My first post here. I am partial to Valerie Beauty foundation. However, I try to get on the website and I can't. It seems to be gone. Is Valerie Beauty no more? I know that she was in a car crash and it was traumatic for her but... I had not heard that she closed up her shop. Can someone tell me? Thanks.

Also, I get paranoid about independent cosmetics makers disappearing, Lumiere is going to be shutting down temporarily and that worries me. I hope they do come back. I am worried about that because it does not seem like the best time to be taking an extended vacation, but...I understand. I hope they do return.

Thanks for any info.


----------

